# IPv6, OpenVZ und Hetzner



## Quest (22. März 2013)

Langsam wird's ja doch mal Zeit, die Server IPv6-fähig zu machen 

Leider klappt das bei mir noch nicht wie beabsichtigt.
Setup: 
Host Node mit Debian Squeeze und ISP Config 3 (nur vServer)
Erster v6-Gast mit Debian Squeeze und ISP Config 3 (Web, SQL, Mail)

Ich habe das folgende Tutorial benutzt und radvd und ndppd installiert.
Hetzner » CatFind

Vom Host kann ich wunderbar nach draußen pingen und erreiche den Host auch per IPv6 von außen.
Ich kann auch vom Host den Gast pingen
Vom Gast aus geht aber gar nichts.
Weder Ping auf den Host, noch ins Web.

Alle Config Files sind exakt nach diesem Tutorial aufgesetzt.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was das Problem sein könnte?


----------



## Brainfood (23. März 2013)

Hast du auf dem HOST in /etc/vz/vz.conf


```
## Enable IPv6
IPV6="yes"

## IPv6 ip6tables kernel modules
IP6TABLES="ip6_tables ip6table_filter ip6table_mangle ip6t_REJECT"
```
an?

pack mal ein IPv6-DNS-Resolver in die /etc/resolv.conf

OpenVZ Container benutzen venet oder bridge?

... mehr fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein, wird zeit ins bett zu gehen :>

_____________________
ISPConfig3 - Mini HowTos


----------

